# Plants?



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I have tried several plants in my piranha tanks. I've had the best luck with swords, specifically amizon. Does anyone have any suggestions for some durable plants that the piranhas won't tear up as much as others?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Plastic... They're not live, but they're no different either (unless your using live plants for oxygen related substrate for your tank).


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

my fish try and eat plastic


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I have Hornwart and Java Fern in my tank. Both are very easy to take care of. Beware though Hornwart will most likely lose all its leaves (look like pine needles) but it is not dead it will grow back just makes a large mess.Java Fern apparantly emmits a slight amount of a toxic odour or something like that which will not harm the fish or water in any way just enough so that P's most likely wont want to eat it. Also both are very cheap. Good Luck.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I have anubias plants in my tank. They are low light and very hardy. I have my bulbs wrapped with electrical tape to dim the lights and they are still very green. You can normally buy them at your lfs or order them online. The only drawback is that they can be kinda expensive (comparing to other four dollar potted plants), but you don't have to keep buying them like the high light plants that keep dying on you. So for me I guess it's worth it. Good luck! :smile:


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

If you buy ANubias plants then try to buy the largest ones. They are extremely hardy but also dont grow really fast


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

What about anacharis?


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Seany B said:


> If you buy ANubias plants then try to buy the largest ones. They are extremely hardy but also dont grow really fast


 Thanks guys, I will try to find some anubius. I called the local fish store and they didnt' know what they were. Ofcourse what do you expect for Cheyenne, wy. I will have to order online. Any suggestions there?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I also try live plants and no luck, my P's keep on killing them so I just stick to plastic. Sorry I couldn't help.............


----------

